# I pad et mac syncro avec i cloud



## cat41702 (24 Novembre 2011)

Salut  *, voila voici mon équipement *un mac book *roulant sur léopard *avec i cloud *récent de 2 ans *et un petit I pad. 3 g *wifi *Avec également I cloud et derniere version du ios*
Je suis camioneur *canada usa * J'utilse mon I pad au usa seulement avec at&t en 3 g *je prend donc mes messages sur la route avec *mail *associé *a hotmail * Quand je reviens a la maison *j'ai tout mes vieux messages qui se retrouve aussi *sur mon mac maison *comment faire *pour mettre a jour mes messages *sur un ou l'autre *de mes ordi , genre si je prend mes message sur mon mac maison je veux pas les retrouver sur mon I pad *?*

2question porte sur *i cloud , dans ma situation *je ne veux pas passer tout mon *3gig que at& t me vend *, comment fonctionne *i cloud , il recherche les mise a jour a toute *les 5minutes ? *Quel setting je pourrais faire *pour mettre a jour mon calendrier et mes messages *sans tout dépenser ma bande passante de 3gig ? *Merci *


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2011)

Salut, quand tu parles de message, ce sont des courriels on est bien d'accord ?

Si oui, il faut passer par un compte IMAP pour qu&#8217;un message lu sur le iPad ou l'ordinateur soit bien répercuté comme lu sur l'autre appareil.

Cela dépend du type de compte de ton fournisseur. Normalement, ils ont tous une option IMAP maintenant. Il suffit souvent dans les réglages de remplacer POP par IMAP


----------

